# photo - The incredible power of Music - Beauty amidst Ugliness



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Note: *In posting this, it is *not* my intent to start _any_ political discussion, nor to make a political statement*. 
 (you can click on the pic to see it larger)

I was so struck by this image.... & I thought some of you might be, too.

In Aleppo, 70 year old Mohammed Mohiedin Anis sits amidst the rubble of his recently bombed apartment,
_listening to his cherished classical music_..... *thankful* that his record player still plays...









.... Words fail me here.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As Anderson said, when words fail, music speaks.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> As Anderson said, when words fail, music speaks.


Yes, this ...... is perfect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. The power of music is astonishing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This should be in community forum .


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> This should be in community forum .


_Why _should this be in the Community Forum...?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

laurie said:


> _Why _should this be in the Community Forum...?


We have something similar, will look it up for you.


----------

